
Stockton, California, was bankrupt. Now it's trying out a basic income - lnguyen
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/10/18/16479796/stockton-california-basic-income-economic-security-experiment
======
masonic

      A city on the outskirts of Silicon Valley
    

This is a definition of "outskirts" with which I was previously unfamiliar.
It's a minimum _90-minute_ trip by private car from, say, Menlo Park, with
_no_ traffic. It's a _7 hour_ trip by the one public transportation option
Google Maps just showed me.

